# CoverKing Leatherette Seatcover Group Buy



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Might be interested.


----------



## fraser420 (Jun 26, 2011)

may be interested after i see pics


----------



## Kingissa (Mar 23, 2011)

Really Interested if it fits how I think it will


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Good News, I am placing my order today. Though I really having difficulty deciding on the color combo to go with. I have an imperial blue with grey interior and black and grey dash.

My thoughts are

Black,
Black outer w/ grey inner.
Black outer with Beige inner
Grey

What do you all think.


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

I see on their website these are for manual seats only? if I am wrong, I will be VERY interested!


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

I think black/charcoal would look good


----------



## bighamms (Jun 26, 2011)

@Quazar...I would definitely like to take advantage of this opportunity. I am/was in the process of having my ECO dressed in leather. Found a local shop that does excellent work. Interesting enough, this shop's business consist of roughly 95% dealership (all makes and models). I always assumed that when you ordered a new car, it came as ordered. But according to my local shop, the dealership often orders your car with the lowest trim level and then has the leather installed after the fact (which they pay considerably less for). They also put in factory sunroofs and number of other items. And I got a tour of the shop and the process...EASY BREEZY. The covers slip over the foam and fasten in with velcro or bully clamps. 
Anyway, i would definitely be interested. 

Regarding your car...black outer with grey inner would be really nice. Or maybe a dark grey.

I have a black cruze so I'll be going with black outer, perf'd black inner and red stitching (hope this option is available through CoverKing)


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

2 tones available for Leatherette are:

Black/Beige
Black/Grey (lighter)
Black/Charcoal
Black/Red

I im going with my original second thought, Black/Grey (Lighter) I'm placing my order now. I have to say working with these guys during the presale has been great. Very responsive and friendly.

As far as Manual vs Power seats I will ask.


----------



## Kingissa (Mar 23, 2011)

Quazar said:


> 2 tones available for Leatherette are:
> 
> Black/Beige
> Black/Grey (lighter)
> ...


I am looking to get a solid black one so I hope the discount does not just work on two tone seats covers only. Also what about getting logos on the seats. And I'd also like to say thank you very very much for organizing this!


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Kingissa said:


> I am looking to get a solid black one so I hope the discount does not just work on two tone seats covers only. Also what about getting logos on the seats. And I'd also like to say thank you very very much for organizing this!


Solid colors are black, charcoal, grey and beige. As I stated, the discount for sure is for leatherette. I actually changed what material I was getting as it fit into what the majority wanted and it was cool.

Like I said, the guy I have been dealing with at Coverking had their designer make the 2 rear seat options for me, they had no plans until I brought it up to them. They have been very accommodating and answer all my questions immediately. 

I will have these ordered in the morning and will do a complete write up with pictures as soon as I get them. I will provide all the angles you guys want. 

The good thing is for people who want cheaper material, the option is now available. If I can get 8 people interested after I get them, I will try and work out a better discount for us. Honestly though, 15% is not bad when they didn't even know me. HAHA


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Just a quick update.

Friday I was able to order these, front and back. Leatherette, Black on Grey.

The said about a week to make and a week to ship. So 14 days from now I should be posting pictures.

The only question to be answered is if these work on the power seats as well. I should have that this week. Sales is talking to the designer.


----------



## bighamms (Jun 26, 2011)

Sweet. THanks for the update. I'm excited about this. My factory cloth is really nice, but because I have youngins.. I either have to wrap the seats in plastic like at grandma's house, or make the kids ride in the trunk (I put the back seats down, i'm not a savage...)


----------



## bighamms (Jun 26, 2011)

meant to ask.. what was your final price with shipping?


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

bighamms said:


> meant to ask.. what was your final price with shipping?


I forget, shipping was not that much. 13$ or something like that.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Seat covers will be in August 2nd. I will probably install them that day and take photos and write up a review.

(Kind of like christmas, in the next few days I get LED replacements for all my lights and all my vinly wrap and tint will be in.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Received today and installed. I love them, so much better than cloth. Will post pictures as soon as the weather allows for it.


----------



## CLUBGUY (May 28, 2011)

*PIC'S will be nice....!!!!*



Quazar said:


> Received today and installed. I love them, so much better than cloth. Will post pictures as soon as the weather allows for it.


Love to see your pictures....possibly a short note on the installation process....TIPS..!! etc.
THANKS......


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Yesterday I finally got my seat covers. I will be doing a full review with installation instructions and photos. However, since several people have been waiting to see how these look I snapped a couple pictures with my phone.

I will have better photos when the weather gets better. The seats have a few points that need to be tightened and tucked still, but my brother, gf and son love them. It was 100% humidity last night and I didn’t have the patience to get the last few clips through the seats. I also plan on steaming and heat gunning the seats to get the final wrinkles out and fitting complete. All seats go though a bake and or steam and heat gun treatment to make them look as good as the do, so I wanted to do that before the more detailed pictures. 

I will say I love the way it handles the side airbags front and back.


----------



## CLUBGUY (May 28, 2011)

*Covers*

" I will be doing a full review with installation instructions and photos"

Thanks for the "quick pics".....looking forward to your full review...

And the final cost...$$$... was...????

Again thanks for sharing...


----------

